
Is Google Reader next on the chopping block? - pclark
http://www.micropersuasion.com/2009/01/google-killing-products.html
======
trickjarrett
A resounding a perfectly clear - NO. You can't even compare Reader to any of
the other shuttered projects Google closed. Reader is a mecca for information
for Google to use in their secret sauce.

If you're a newspaper company, would the pure cost be worth knowing exactly
what columns your subscribers are reading? Absolutely.

Google Reader is a internal service where ads will only muck up what they have
going for them.

------
eli
One of these things is not like the others.

(hint: Google Reader is extremely popular)

------
andr
While I would hate that, Reader's disappearance would strongly boost my
productivity :)

~~~
pclark
notice the trend in the world diving into a recession as google reader gains
more and more features?

------
metatronscube
I hope not. Reader and Gmail are two that I cant live without. They are so
well designed and super powerful.

------
iamdave
Tech Bloggers are blogging themselves into a corner. Instead of covering
things that are happening of relevance, they're constantly making wildly inane
speculative entries because x and y happened without factoring why z has/has
not happened.

 _Enter Google Reader, one of my favorite products and by far the best RSS
reader on the market._

If it's the best RSS reader on the planet, why even make the suggestion that
such a service would just go away?

------
swombat
Erm, yeah right. That's why they only just updated the look of it a month ago.
So they could shut it down.

Google Reader is here to stay. I'm not worried.

------
maarek
This would be a disaster of biblical proportions. GR isn't just a aggregator
of feeds, it is a feed-based social network! I can see, in real time, what my
friends are reading, what they find interesting, and their thoughts on the
issues. I can break up my content by subject, tag items as I see fit, then
publish feeds of specific tags and shared items. No other tool has allowed me
to so easily share what I am READING, not just thinking. Since I am not a very
interesting person, my thoughts are not often that significant, but as a
voracious reader I can function as a filter on other people's content, and my
contacts do the same for me. Losing Reader would devastating to my info-vore
ways.

------
sebastianavina
I use google notebook intensevely... I started using it, because I wanted to
store my great findings on the cloud, so I never, ever loose them... Knowing
google notebook is about to close I wonder how safe my data is... Is there any
way I can save easily all of my google notebook notes?

~~~
boundlessdreamz
[http://lifehacker.com/5131781/where-to-go-when-google-
notebo...](http://lifehacker.com/5131781/where-to-go-when-google-notebook-
goes-down)

------
AndrewWarner
How will Google Reader ever make money? Bloggers will not allow RSS readers to
run ads near their content. While I don't think Google will kill Reader, I
have to wonder where the revenue is here.

~~~
swombat
The same could be said about many products that Google isn't likely to kill.
How will they make money from Chrome, for example? (which is probably a fair
bit more expensive than GReader).

Google has deep pockets. The reason they killed those products was not because
they weren't making money, but because they weren't popular.

------
mattmcknight
They need it so Feedburner can make money.

